# Old Diesel Truck for Sale!!!



## JRE313 (Dec 23, 2011)

Please Keep in mind that i am a noob at this.
Let me know what u think

Equipment= Canon T3 rebel 12.0
 Lens Used=Tamron AF 17-50mm F/2.8 XR Di-II LD SP Aspherical (IF) Zoom Lens
Exposures=3
Location=Warren Michigan
Techniques= Nik Color, Glamour Glow


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Dec 24, 2011)

Very "cooked". This image looks more tone mapped than anything. It makes the semi pop which is cool.


----------



## Aragorncito (Dec 24, 2011)

I guess you should experiment with a different angle or plane to give the photograph a punch !


----------



## Bynx (Dec 24, 2011)

Its in pretty good shape for being almost 23 years old.


----------



## JRE313 (Dec 24, 2011)

*Rotanimod

I was just trying to give this photo a HUGE punch. This was just a piece of crap truck. I was trying to make the car stand out as much as I can.
Guess I overdid it a little
*


----------

